# Slodkich snow



## emjo27

Czesc

I have only found this forum today, and as I am learning polish it will come in very useful. 

I received a text telling me _slodkich snów, _which I have found out means sweet dreams! The text was from a male friend. I would like to reply by saying _I did have sweet dreams, thank you. _Can anyone help me with a translation please.

Dziekuje bardzo

p.s. sorry for not using letters with accents - although I have a polish keyboard installed and can type them, they seem to show up wrong when the thread is posted


----------



## BezierCurve

Welcome. 

The text: "Rzeczywiście śniły mi się słodkie sny, dziękuję."


As for the keyboard, what system are you using? Windows 98/XP/Vista? Or is it a Mac?


----------



## emjo27

Thanks for that - I'm sure that he'll be impressed!

And I'm using XP - the accents show up correctly when I write, but change when I post.


----------



## BezierCurve

It looks like it is using ANSI coding insetad of UTF, or maybe it's just the matter of font.

You probably have your language indicator somewhere near the clock on your system toolbar - it should have a white PL letters on a blue square background on it.

Try right-clicking it, go for "Settings" and make sure, that you have a "PL Polish > Keyboard > Polish (Programmers)" entry on the list in the middle of the window.

When you post next time, go for "advanced" options and make sure that *Verdana* is selected, as it's one of 100% OK fonts to do that.

If that doesn't help, it means that your browser is playing tricks on you.

EDIT: Do you type directly into the posting window, or do you use something else and then copy-paste it?


----------



## Cynthia F

For a quick fix, this is often helpful:

http://polish.typeit.org/


----------



## emjo27

I have both polish programmers and polish keyboard and use keyboard -usually without any problems.  Oh, and I type directly in the posting window.

I think that my browser is playing tricks on me as I have tried all your suggestions but still everything changes when I preview my post!


----------



## mihau

_I did have sweet dreams, thank you_
_Mialem slodkie sny, dziekuje (male)_
_Mialam slodkie sny, dziekuje (female)_

_Instead of dziekuje you may say dzieki._
_One more thing: What I wrote above is good for texting but... not for pronunciation because... I have no polish characters on this computer.  So instead of 'l' or 'e' in most cases should be those specific polish characters: _*dzięki, dziękuję, miałem, miałam, słodkie... *Ok, with these you have everything correctly now. Polish is tough, isn't it?


----------



## emjo27

Dziekuje Mihau - I have used the text that _Beziercurve_ gave me yesterday, but its nice to know an alternative and your answer looks a bit more informal.  I am quite lucky and can actually use polish characters when texting - which is good when you're learning!

And yes, polish IS tough!!
Do widzenia


----------



## Cynthia F

emjo27 said:


> Dziekuje Mihau - I have used the text that _Beziercurve_ gave me yesterday, but its nice to know an alternative and your answer looks a bit more informal.  I am quite lucky and can actually use polish characters when texting - which is good when you're learning!
> 
> And yes, *P*olish IS tough!!
> Do widzenia



Polish, is Polish and  polish, is what you clean the floor with. Sorry but it really annoys me!


----------



## emjo27

Oops, sorry!  Not a mistake I usually make as it annoys me too.


----------



## Cynthia F

emjo27 said:


> Oops, sorry!  Not a mistake I usually make as it annoys me too.



Sorry that was incredibly rude of me, please don't take offence. 

And, as you're new to the board, welcome!


----------



## emjo27

No offence taken Cynthia 

Just wanted to ask a further question regarding _s³odkich snów_ before I make a fool of myself.

(hope that the characters show up correctly for everyone else) 

Is it something that is commonly said to anyone?  Just for context, I sent a text saying _Dobranoc_ to a male friend from work.  His reply was to tell me (in English) that I was getting better at Polish, and then _slodkich snow_ with a smiley face.

Dziêkujê


----------



## herenka

That was very kind of him ;] It is commonly said but rather to friends than to strangers. Although if he's you colleague, it should be fine, I guess.


----------

